# My sanchezi



## kix0102 (Apr 24, 2005)

I bought this as a rhom, but people ID'ed it as a Sanchezi. So i tried to sell him, but he didnt sell. I ended up getting a free 55 gallon, and im glad i kept him!
sorry about the horrible pictures, i used flash cause theres no lights on his tank yet.


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Wow, what a beauty! He looks great! My first Serrasalmus will be a sanchezi. Someday.....


----------



## Scooby (Dec 25, 2003)

Nice Fish


----------



## Trystan (Jan 2, 2006)

Very nice.


----------



## Icemann (Dec 21, 2005)

Great fish man!


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Awesome looking sanchezi


----------



## ANDONI (Jul 11, 2004)

Good thing you didn't get rid of him.


----------



## verypointyteeth (Feb 15, 2005)

i hope mine grows to be as nice as yours


----------



## JorgeRemigio (Mar 31, 2005)

cool fis u've got!!!!


----------



## werdna (Mar 15, 2005)

nice fish dude


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

has an awesome evil eye.


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

taylorhedrich said:


> Wow, what a beauty! He looks great! My first Serrasalmus will be a sanchezi. Someday.....:nod:


Sweet, it came true!









Your sanchezi is awesome! How is his behavior?


----------



## kix0102 (Apr 24, 2005)

Thanks, his colors are a lot better now. He was active in my 75 gal, but now hes still gettin used to the 55 gal. Not a finger chaser, but i really like how sanchezis look.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

love the greenish tint.
hope mine turns out as yours (if its a sanchezi that is).


----------



## mr_b401 (Jul 6, 2005)

Nice fish. Guess he's a keeper now right? Looks great!


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

Very nice looking Sanchezi...Glad you decided to keep it.


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

cool looking fish you have there


----------

